# Harbor Freight "warrior" Drills, A New Low For Hf



## Doubleeboy (May 14, 2015)

Had a coupon out of HSM mag for the Warrior branded 29 piece fraction set for $10 so I took the bait and when got home was surprised at how bad this bits were without even putting one in a chuck.  At least half of em have unequal cutting edge lengths.  Many had jagged edges.  I was reasonably happy with the Red box drills they had for years, a little less happy with the black box drill bits, but these are going back, I did not even bother to try and cut with them, Some had negative rake they were so poorly ground.   

I pass this along as a heads up, not to beat up on HF.  I buy lots of stuff there, but these drill bits are of no use at any price.

michael


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (May 14, 2015)

I have had some good luck with some of there tools and EVEN the big drill bits 9/16 and up with reduced shank. but I got a set of drills that literately twisted up like a spaghetti noodle.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 14, 2015)

I don't know if mine were Warrior branded, but I had a similar experience with a 29pc set from HF for $10. Some of them cut ok, others I reground and some I replaced with other drills. one was even visibly bent. They did me ok for a couple of years and then I sold them for $10 on CL


----------



## Mark_f (May 14, 2015)

I have three sets of 29 piece  HF drill bits , I get on sale with a coupon for $9.99. They are in a black plastic box and they have been great. I drill a lot of holes with these and when they get dull, I sharpen them. Mine have held up well and seem to be good quality. I not sure of the brand , but I think they are warrior. The sets I got are great in my opinion.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 14, 2015)

I had that with the black box. I haven't tried the latest. I liked the red box ones.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 14, 2015)

I will have to say I was surprised that the black metal box ones drill really well with one side ground shorter then the other. They even turn chips on both sides when in the lathe. The little ones break to easy tho. I got over stuck the other day after it had went 1/2" past through. I assume it heated drilling then clamped after it went through. I've never had that happen with steel before.


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 14, 2015)

mark_f said:


> I have three sets of 29 piece  HF drill bits , I get on sale with a coupon for $9.99. They are in a black plastic box and they have been great. I drill a lot of holes with these and when they get dull, I sharpen them. Mine have held up well and seem to be good quality. I not sure of the brand , but I think they are warrior. The sets I got are great in my opinion.



Mark F, you can tell if they are Warrior because they come in a plastic case with Warrior written on them, they also have a plastic clip that keeps you from opening case to look at them before purchasing, unlike previous sets like the black metal boxed ones and the previous red metal boxed ones.   I returned them today and took a knife and opened a few sets they had on shelf, they all looked like they were made by drunken monkeys, snarky edges, unequal length cutting edges obvious to even these aging eyes.  I have made in USA drills for precision work and hard materials, I have used HF drills for 20 plus years for the rough work.  Until someone finds a HF drill of recent vintage to work well in mild steel and 304 stainless I won't waste my time with them.  I sure miss the days when they sold the uncoated drills that while not made of the best steel or have the best finish, were usable without having to sharpen them first.

michael


----------



## Mark_f (May 14, 2015)

Doubleeboy said:


> Mark F, you can tell if they are Warrior because they come in a plastic case with Warrior written on them, they also have a plastic clip that keeps you from opening case to look at them before purchasing, unlike previous sets like the black metal boxed ones and the previous red metal boxed ones.   I returned them today and took a knife and opened a few sets they had on shelf, they all looked like they were made by drunken monkeys, snarky edges, unequal length cutting edges obvious to even these aging eyes.  I have made in USA drills for precision work and hard materials, I have used HF drills for 20 plus years for the rough work.  Until someone finds a HF drill of recent vintage to work well in mild steel and 304 stainless I won't waste my time with them.  I sure miss the days when they sold the uncoated drills that while not made of the best steel or have the best finish, were usable without having to sharpen them first.
> 
> michael



Yep, those are the ones I got. Mine are great. Work well, look good. They do work better when I sharpen them as the point can be several thousandths off center,but  I have gotten many drill bits that have unequal length cutting edges but work great when sharpened correctly. That is the difference between a $1 bit and a $3 bit, how accurately they are made.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 24, 2015)

I don't know about the warrior drills, but the step drills are really great for me I've used them a ton and they cut really good , I think they are master brand or something like that they came in a little blue fold over carrier made of cloth. I littlely have used them for years now . Paid $7.99 I think ,best drills I ever had they stay sharp it seems for many holes.


----------



## george wilson (May 26, 2015)

Come on,guys!!! What do you expect for that kind of money? Ask yourselves how do the poor Chinese manage to feed themselves being forced to make stuff for those prices?


----------



## kd4gij (May 26, 2015)

I picked up a 135 pice tin coted in a red box. for $20.00 a couple of years ago and thay have been fine. Tho the box isn't dothing to write home apout.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 26, 2015)

The red box was great. I wish I'd bought more of them.


----------



## dave2176 (May 26, 2015)

Gotta watch for those TSOs when visiting that store. The difference between packages of the same item is amazing sometimes.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 27, 2015)

Item numbers are the best way to keep track of them.


----------

